# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  بطلان الإعــــــلان القضائي

## سالي جمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بطلان الإعــــــلان القضائي

أ. سامح سيد


بطلان الإعلان في نطاق في نطاق إجراءات الدعوى هو أكثر الجزاءات التي يتم التمسك بها ، ومن ثم فإن دراسة وفهمه في ضوء تحقق الغاية منه ولو تم معيناً يبدو أمر عظيم النفع . 

ويعرف بطلان الإجراء في أبسط معنى له : بأنه جزاء يترتب على مخالفة العمل الإجرائي لنموذجه القانوني الموجود من الناحية النظرية في النص القانوني ، ومن ثم ففكرة البطلان فكرة واحدة أياً كان الفرع من ففروع القانون الذي توجد فيه ، فهو في جوهره جزاء .

ومن ثم فإن ا لسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه . هل كل مخالفة تقع في الإجراء لنموذجه القانوني تعتبر عيب يبطل الإجراء ويجعله عاجزاً عن إنتاج أثره ؟ ، وهل يتفق ذلك مع السياسة التشريعية ، أم أن هنالك حالات ينتج فيها الإجراء أثره بالرغم من تعيبه ....... وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فما هو الضابط ؟. 



والإجابة على ذلك نقول أن هناك ارتباط بين العمل الإجرائي وبين تحقق الغاية من الإجراء أو عدم تحققها فغاية النشاط أو العمل هي نتيجته أو آثاره النهائية بالنظر للوضع العادي للأمور وأخذا في الاعتبار لطبيعة النشاط ومجاله ، فالنشاط المادي كحركة القلب والرئتين مثلا يهدف الي تحقيق غاية معينة , بالنسبة للقلب هي ضخ الدم , وبالنسبة للرئة هي استبدال الهواء الفاسد بآخر نقي - هذه الغاية التي تحققها هذه الأعضاء محكومة بطريقة عمل الهيكل الذي توجد به , ولا يمكن لهذه الأعضاء أن تؤدي وظيفة مختلفة لأنها تعمل لتحقيق غاية خاصة بها , هذه الغاية تتضافر مع غايات أخري لأعضاء أخري تحقق غاية كلية هي غاية النظام الخاص بها 0 

نفس الشيء يوجد في مجال النظم القانونية والإنسانية , كل جزء في كل له هدف , هذا الهدف يعمل في نطاق كل شامل ، ويعمل بالتنسيق مع غيره من جزئيات لتحقيق هدف الكل الذي ينتظمه هو وغيره من جزئيات ، ويربط الجميع وينظم عمله النهائي للكل - وفي القانون الإجرائي يوجد تنظيم مماثل , كل إجراء له هدف ، والكل الذي تنتظم هذه الإجراءات فيه أي الخصومة لها هدف ، وأهداف الإجراءات المختلفة أو غايتها يسيطر عليها سيطرة كاملة محكمة الهدف النهائي للنظام الذي تعمل بداخله . 

مفهوم غاية العمل الإجرائي :



إذا كانت غاية العمل الإجرائي هي نهايته الطبيعية والمرسومة في التشريع المنظم له 0 فإن السؤال الذي يواجه الفقيه الآن هو: هل يقصد بالغاية من الإجراء الغاية منه ككل أي الغاية من الإجراء كوحدة مستقلة ، أم يقصد بالغاية الغاية التي يحققها كل عنصر من العناصر التي تكون الإجراء ذاته ، وسواء كانت هذه العناصر متعلقة بمقتضيات الإجراء الموضوعية ، أو بمقتضياته الشكلية ؟ .

بل أكثر من هذا فإن هناك سؤال آخر يثور وهو : هل المقصود بغاية العمل الإجرائي الغاية التي يحققها هذا العمل بذاته ، أم انه ينظر الي هذه الغاية علي ضوء النظام القانوني الذي يعمل في داخله الإجراء محل الاعتبار؟ .

ويري بعض الفقه أن غاية العمل الإجرائي لا يقصد بها تلك الغاية الشخصية التي يرمي إليها الشخص الذي يقوم بهذا العمل ، فالغاية المقصودة هنا هي الغاية الموضوعية للعمل الإجرائي أي الغاية التي يحددها القانون لهذا العمل الإجرائي ، وبمعني آخر يقصد بغاية العمل الإجرائي الوظيفة الإجرائية التي رسمها القانون للعمل بين مجموعة الأعمال الإجرائية المكونة للخصومة - ويري هذا الفقه أن تحقق الغاية الموضوعية أو وظيفة العمل لايمكن التأكد منه إلا بالنظر الي الخصومة في مجموعها ، ذلك أن الغاية من العمل قد يشترك في تحقيقها ظروف وأعمال أجنبية عنه ، كما يري هذا الفقه أن تقدير تحقق الغاية الموضوعية من العمل أو عدم تحقيقها متروك لتقدير قاضي الموضوع الذي لايخضع لرقابة محكمة النقض فيه متى بني تقديره علي أسباب معقولة 

هذا هو تصور غاية العمل الإجرائي في القانون الايطالي

كما أثبته الأستاذ الدكتور/ فتحي والي في رسالته نظرية البطلان .



ويري هذا الفقيه أن هذا النظر الذي أخذ به القانون الايطالي لم يعتنقه المشرع المصري وإنما أخذ في قانون المرافعات المصري بما نادي به هذا الفقيه ( فتحي والي ) من أنه يجب النظر لا الي الغاية من العمـل الإجرائي ككل وإنما يجب أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار الغاية التي قصدها المشرع من الشكل كمقتضي من مقتضيات هذا العمل .

ويري هذا الفقيه أنه إذا كانت المادة 20 من قانون المرافعات المصري تنص علي ( الغاية من الإجراء ) فإن المقصود بهذا علي ضوء الأعمال التحضيرية هو الغاية من الشكل ، والجميع يكاد ينعقد في مصر علي هذا المفهوم 

وإذا كان هذا ا لمعني الواجب فهمه في رأي جمهور الشراح في مصر لفكرة الغاية المنصوص عليها في قانون المرافعات المصري , فإنه يجب أن نلاحظ الآن باختصار وعلي ما سوف نزيده إيضاحا أنه قد تتحقق الغاية من الإجراء ومع ذلك يكون الإجراء باطلاً لعدم تحقيق الغاية المقصودة من الشكل ، ومثال ذلك الإعلان القضائي فهو كإجراء يهدف الي تحقيق غاية معينة هي تمكين المعلن إليه من العلم بأمر معين ، وقد تتحقق هذه الغاية ، ومع ذلك يكون الإعلان باطلاً لنقص بيان من بيانات الإعلان مثل التاريخ أو توقيع المحضر , إذ أن كل بيان من هذه البيانات يهدف الي تحقيق غاية خاصة به ، فإذا لم تتحقق هذه الغاية الخاصة كان الإعلان باطلاً رغم تحقق غاية الإجراء .



ويؤدي معيار الغاية ، كأساس لإعمال جزاء البطلان ، الى ضرورة أن يقوم القاضي بالبحث في كل حالة علي حدة عما إذا كانت الغاية الموضوعية التي قررها القانون للإجراء أو الشكل قد تحققت أو لم تتحقق والقاضي هنا لا يقضي بالبطلان إلا إذا ترتب علي العيب الشكلي عدم تحقيق الغاية المقصودة منه ، أما إذا تحققت الغاية فإن الإجراء يكون صحيحا رغم تعيييبه من ناحية الشكل - والواقع أن معيار غاية الإجراء القضائي ، كأساس لإعمال جزاء البطلان ، تمليه القواعد العامة في القانون الإجرائي من جهة ، كما تمليه فكرة السلطة التقديرية للقاضي من جهة أخري ، فمن ناحية القواعد العامة في قانون المرافعات يري البعض أنه إذا تمسك الخصم بالبطلان استعمالا غير مشروع مما يعد تعسفا في استعمال الحق . 



ومن جهة السلطة التقديرية للقاضي فمن المعروف أن هذه السلطة تتقيد دائما بالغاية المخصصة لها وبما أن الأشكال الإجرائية هي في مجموعها مجرد وسائل مكرسة لخدمة الحق الموضوعي عن طريق نشاطها في الخصومة فان كل ذلك مقيد بالغاية المرسومة لهذه الإشكال الإجرائية وهذا مايقدره القاضي بسلطته التقديرية 

ومع ذلك فهناك حالات لا يجوز فيها الاستناد علي معيار الغاية لإعمال جزاء البطلان - ومعني هذا أنه في بعض الأحوال قد يحقق الإجراء والشكل الغاية المقصودة منه ورغم ذلك فإنه يكون باطلا ، وعلي ذلك فإن كان الإجراء معدوما ، فإنه لا يجدي للتمسك بصحته إثبات أن الغاية قد تحققت منه ومثال ذلك عدم إعلان ورقة التكليف بالحضور ومع ذلك حضر الخصم الجلسة بالمصادفة ، هنا مثل هذا الحضور لايصحح الإعلان بحجة تحقق الغاية منه

أيضاً إذا كان الإجراء مشوبا بالبطلان لتخلف أحد المقتضيات الموضوعية اللازمة لصحة الإجراء ، كما إذا كان الإجراء صادراً من شخص ليس أهلاً لإصداره أو لم يتضمن موضوعاً محدداً ، فهنا يكون الإجراء باطلا حتى لو تحققت الغاية منه.

أيضاً إذا تخلف الشكل وكان هو الوسيلة الوحيدة لتحقيق الغاية المقصودة منه ، فإن تخلف الشكل في هذه الأحوال يؤدي إلى بطلان الإجراء حتما دون حاجة إلى البحث عن تحقيق الغاية من الإجراء أو عدم تحققها مثال ذلك توقيع المحضر علي الورقة إذ هو الشكل الوحيد اللازم لإسباغ صفة الرسمية على الورقة وبالعكس إذا تم الإجراء مستوفياً كل الإشكال التي نص عليها القانون فإنه يكون صحيحاً حتى ولو لم يحقق الغاية منه ، كما إذا تم الإعلان صحيحاً ولكنه لم يصل إلى علم المعلن إليه شخصياً .

وإذا تخلف عن الإجراء شكل من الإشكال التنظيمية فإنه يظل صحيحا دون بحث عن تحقق الغاية أو عدم تحققها - هذا هو تعريف معيار الغاية كما يراه جمهور الشراح في مصر .

علاقة شكل الإجراء بغايته :



ما هي العلاقة أو العلاقات التي توجد بين شكل العمل الإجرائي أو بمعني آخر ما هي العلاقة بين المقتضيات الشكلية للعمل الإجرائي وغاية هذا العمل ؟ .

من الثابت أن هناك أشكالا لازمة دائما لتحقيق الغاية من العمل الإجرائي - بمعني أن الغاية لا يمكن أن تتحقق إذا تخلف الشكل المطلوب ، مثال ذلك توقيع المحضر علي الورقة ، فهو الشكل الوحيد الذي يضفي علي هذه الورقة صفة الرسمية كما سبق البيان ، ومعني ذلك مرة أخري أن الشكل القانوني قد يرمي إلى ضمان تحقق واقعة مادية تتوافر بتحقيقها حماية قانونية معينة ، هنا لا تعتبر الحماية القانونية مرتبطة ارتباطا مباشرا بالشكل القانوني ، فيكفي تحقق الواقعة المادية ولو عن غير طريق الشكل القانوني لكي تتحقق الحماية التي يرمي إليها هذا الشكل ، ومثال ذلك بيان تاريخ الجلسة للمدعي عليه ـ فهذا الشكل يرمي إلى تحقيق واقعة مادية معينة تتوافر بحضور المدعي عليه في الجلسة المحددة . 



فإذا تحققت هذه الواقعة رغم تخلف الشكل فإن هذا كاف ، وعلي ذلك يتضح لنا أن الشكل قد يكون هو الوسيلة الوحيدة لتحقيق الغاية من العمل الإجرائي كما هو الحال في توقيع المحضر ، وقد تتحقق الغاية من العمل الاجرائي إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بضمان تحقق واقعة مادية في معزل عن أي شكل إجرائي كما هو الحال في بيان تاريخ الجلسة ، ومن وجهة أخري فالفقه يذكر العديد من الأشكال الضرورية لكي يحقق الإجراء الغاية منه بحيث يعتبر مجرد تخلف هذه الأشكال متضمنا تخلفا للغاية من الإجراء علي اعتبار أن هذه الأشكال لازمة حتما لتوليد الإجراء لغايته .

مثال ذلك : تسبيب الأحكام ، توقيع القاضي علي الحكم ، وجوب الإعلان في الساعة الجائز الإعلان فيها ، مراعاة الترتيب في الأعمال الإجرائية ، وجوب تكليف المدعي عليه بالحضور خلال ثلاثة أشهر .

ويري البعض أن معظم أشكال العمل الإجرائي تهدف الي نفس الغاية التي يهدف إليها الإجراء نفسه ، بحيث يعتبر تحقق الغاية من الإجراء هو في ذات الوقت تحقيق للغاية من الشكل .



ومع ذلك فهناك أشكال للعمل الإجرائي ترمي فضلا عن تحقيق الغاية من العمل من خلال احترام الشكل إلى تحقيق ضمانات معينة للخصوم ولا تتصل اتصالا مباشرا بالغاية من العمل . مثال ذلك الإعلان في أوقات محددة أو الإعلان في مكان معين . هذا إذا تخلف الشكل ،وبالتالي تتحقق الغاية منه ، فانه يجب الحكم بالبطلان ولو تحققت الغاية من العمل ككل وذلك نظرا لان العمل لم يتم في الشكل المحدد في القانون - وبناء علي ذلك فيجب علي القاضي أن يبحث في كل حالة علي حدة عما إذا كانت الغاية من الشكل قد تحققت أم لا وعلي ذلك فلا يجب أن ينظر الي أهمية الشكل في ذاته ، بل يجب أن يقدر القاضي ما إذا كانت الغاية التي أرادها القانون منه قد توافرت في الحالة المعروضة رغم تخلفه أم لا .


ويري البعض في مصر أنه يجب النظر إلى الغاية كوظيفة للشكل حسبما قصد القانون من تقريره ، أي من تقرير الشكل ، دون نظر للغاية الشخصية التي قد يستهدفها القائم بالعمل - وينتقد هذا الرأي ما جاء في المذكرة الإيضاحية بصدد المادة 20 من قانون المرافعات .... إذ أن هذه المذكرة ورد بها ما يفيد أنه يتعين النظر إلى هذه الغاية الموضوعية من خلال الواقعة المعروضة ، أي من خلال المسألة التنازع في شأن صحتها ، ويري هذا الفقه أن فيما تذهب إليه المذكرة الإيضاحية هو خلط بين معيار تحديد الغاية من الشكل في معرض بيان قيام موجب البطلان ، ومعيار تحديد الغاية في معرض تصحيح البطلان .

ويقصد هذا الفقه بذلك أننا يجب أن نأخذ في الاعتبار الواقعة المطروحة إذا كانت محققة للغاية منها كأداة فنية لتصحيح الإجراء الباطل - ويري هذا الفقه أنه يجب علينا في معرض بيان مدي قيام موجب البطلان ، وقبل تقرير القضاء له , النظر إلى الغاية الموضوعية من الشكل ، أي النظر إلى الوظيفة الإجرائية التي حددها القانون لهذا الشكل منظورا إليها من خلال الخصومة المجردة ، بغض النظر عن الواقعة المعروضة .


وعلي ذلك فخلاصة هذا الرأي ، في بحث علاقة الشكل بالغاية في نطاق البطلان ، أنه يتعين النظر لما إذا كان من الممكن في الصورة المجردة أن تتحقق الغاية من الشكل مع تعييبه أم لا . واذا كانت الإجابة بالإيجاب وثبت تعيب الشكل قام موجب البطلان غير المنصوص عليه - كل هذا بغض النظر عن واقع الدعوى في الواقعة المعروضة ما إذا كانت الإجابة بالإيجاب وثبت تعيب الشكل قام موجب البطلان غير المنصوص عليه -كل هذا بغض النظر عن واقع الدعوى في الواقعة المعروضة وما إذا كانت الغاية الموضوعية قد تحققت فيها أم لا .

وتظهر أهمية هذا النظر في تحديد من يتحمل عبء الإثبات ، بمعني أنه يكفي المتمسك بالبطلان أن يثبت تعيب الشكل ، وأن يثبت أن هذا العيب يؤدي في الصورة المجردة للخصومة إلى تخلف الغاية الموضوعية التي يستهدفها المشرع من تقرير الشكل الذي حدثت المخالفة فيه ، فإذا ما تم هذا الإثبات قام موجب البطلان ومن البديهي أن الخصم الذي قام بالعمل الإجرائي يمكنه أن يثبت بعد ذلك كسبب لتصحيح العمل الإجرائي أن الغاية الموضوعية للشكل المعيب قد تحققت رغم هذا العيب .

وقد تصدي بعض الفقه المصري في أحدث مؤلفاته للرد علي هذا الفقه ، فقد انتقد الرأي السابق بمقولة أنه يأخذ بنظام البطلان غير الذي قننه المشرع المصري ، فالمشرع المصري وفقا لهذا الرأي أراد بتقنينه لفكرة الغاية أن يقنن ما انتهي إليه الفقه والقضاء في مصر وفرنسا في أخذه بشرط الضرر كمعيار لإعمال جزاء البطلان . والضرر يعني عدم تحقق الغاية في الحالة المعينة وليس من الناحية المجردة . 

وانتقد الرأي السابق علي أساس أن القول بأن علي المتمسك بالبطلان إثبات أن العيب يؤدي في الصورة المجردة للخصومة إلى تخلف الغاية الموضوعية التي يستهدفها المشرع من تقرير الشكل المعيب ، يوازي تماما إعفاء المتمسك بالبطلان من أي إثبات . 

ومعني الإعفاء من الإثبات في هذا الصدد يتركز في أن كل شكل يتطلبه القانون لغاية معينة وهو ما يعني أيضاً أنه إذا لم يتحقق الشكل تخلفت حتما ومن الناحية المجردة الغاية منه .

ومن ثم يجب علي المتمسك بالبطلان أن يثبت تخلف أو تعييب الشكل ، فهنا يوجد إثبات ومحل هذا الاثبات يتعلق بمسألة الشكل حتى إذا ما نجح هذا الإثبات نجح الخصم في التوصل الى عدم إنتاج الشكل للغاية المحددة له ، فلا يوجد هنا أي اعفاء من الإثبات .


وأخيرا أخذ علي الرأي السابق عدم وضوح فكرة النص المصري الوارد في المادة 20 بالنسبة له وبيان ذلك ـ كما يري هذا البعض ـ هو أن النص المصري صريح إذ يقضي عند عدم النص بأن ( البطلان يكون إذا شاب العمل عيب لم تتحقق بسببه الغاية من الإجراء ) ولم يقل هذا النص ( أن يكون العيب من شأنه ألا تتحقق الغاية من الإجراء ) - والواقع أننا لا نستطيع أن نفهم ماهو الفارق بين أن ينص المشرع علي أن العمل يكون باطلا إذا : ( شاب العمل عيب لم تتحقق بسببه الغاية ) وبين ( أن يكون العيب من شأنه ألا تتحقق الغاية ) .

فالعيب هو السبب في عدم تحقق الغاية من الإجراء حسب عبارة النص المصري 0 والعيب هو الذي من شأنه ألا تتحقق الغاية من الإجراء 0 نفس الشيء ونفس النتيجة ـ في رأينا ـ هي التي يمكن التوصل إليها من كلا العبارتين . 



والواقع ورغم صحة هذا الرأي إلا أن عباراته المركزة ينقصها بعض الوضوح ، فهذا الرأي ببساطة شديدة يري أن تخلف الغاية من الشكل يرتب البطلان ، ويري أن علي المتمسك بالبطلان أن يثبت تخلف أوتعييب الشكل وأن هذا العيب يؤدي في الصورة المجردة للخصومة إلى تخلف الغاية الموضوعية التي يستهدفها المشرع من تقريره للشكل المعيب . 

ويري هذا الفقيه أنه في الحالات التي لا ينص فيها القانون علي البطلان صراحة فإنه يجب النظر الي الغاية الموضوعية من الشكل بغض النظر عن الواقعة المعروضة علي القاضي - وبمعني آخر يرى هذا الفقه أنه يتعين لما إذا كان من الممكن في الصورة المجردة أن تتحقق الغاية من الشكل مع تعييبه أم لا .
في اعتقادنا فان هذا الفقيه يقصد بعبارة ( الصورة المجردة للخصومة ) القاعدة القانونية التي تنظم الأشكال القانونية الواجب اتخاذ الإجراء من خلالها ، فهو في اعتقادي لا يقصد الخصومة بالمعنى الفني أو الدعوي القضائية بالمعنى الفني أيضا .

فالقاعدة القانونية التي تنظم الاشكال الإجرائية لها مفترض ولها حكم أو اثر قانوني ، شأنها في ذلك شأن أي قاعدة قانونية ، ومن المفترض أن يضع المشرع مجموعة الأشكال التي يراها المشرع ضرورية لتحقيق الإجراء لأثره القانوني أو لغايته الموجودة في القاعدة القانونية أيضا - وإذا ثارت مسألة صحته أو بطلانه فإن القاضي يقوم بعملية تكييف بعد أن يثبت الخصم تعييب الشكل ، وعملية التكييف هذه تتم بالمقارنة بين العمل الاجرائي المدعى بطلان شكله وبين نموذج القاعدة القانونية في شقها المتعلق بالمفترض ، فإذا انتهي القاضي إلى أنه لا يوجد تطابق بين الواقع ( العمل الإجرائي المعيب في شكله ) وبين نموذج القاعدة فيما يتعلق بالمفترض فإن الأثر القانوني ينساب من القاعدة الإجرائية بطريقة تلقائية في معني بين وهو أن الإجراء لم يحقق الغاية منه. 

فالمتمسك بالبطلان ليس معفي من أي إثبات عند عدم النص صراحة علي البطلان ، بل هو ملزم بإثبات تعييب الشكل ولايقع علي عاتقه إثبات تخلف الغاية لأن تخلف هذه الأخيرة يتم بطريقة تلقائية كأثر لأعمال القاعدة القانونية التي لم يتطابق مفترضها مع الواقع المطروح أمام القاضي - ومن هنا تظهر وجهة نظر الخلاف مع الأستاذ الدكتور فتحي والي الذي يري أن المتمسك بالبطلان سوف يكون معفيا في هذه الحالة من أي إثبات - إذ أنه يقع علي عاتقه عند عدم النص إثبات تعييب الشكل . 



ومن هنا أيضا يظهر الخلاف في الرأي مع الأستاذ كمال عبد العزيز الذي يقرر : ( أنه يجب في معرض بيان مدي قيام موجب البطلان ـ قبل تقرير القضاء له ـ النظر إلى الغاية الموضوعية من الشكل أي الوظيفة الإجرائية التي حددها له القانون 0000 بغض النظر عن الواقعة المعروضة . 

فالواقعة المطروحة أمام القاضي لا يمكن أن يغض النظر عنها - لماذا ؟ لأنها هي بعينها الإجراء المدعى تغييب شكله من جانب المتمسك بالبطلان ، ولأنها هي بعينها قطب المقارنة الذي يقوم بها القاضي حين يعمل القانون .
 فالقاضي يقارن الواقعة المطروحة عليه مع مفترض القاعدة القانونية لكي يعمل التكييف القانوني وذلك عند تطبيقه للقانون بصدد أعمال البطلان 0 فإذا ماانتهي الي أن الواقع غير مطابق لمفترض القاعدة القانونية حكم بالبطلان لتخلف الغاية من الإجراء أوالشكل .



غاية إعلان الأوراق القضائية :



بينا الفرق بين الغاية من الإجراء والغاية من الشكل 0 فالغاية من الأجراء قد تتحقق في بعض الصور ومع ذلك يكون الإجراء باطلا لعدم تحقق الغاية من الشكل ، فالإجراء يهدف الي تحقيق غايات قد تختلف في بعض صورها عن الغايات التي يقصد الي تحقيقها الشكل - ونحن هنا إذ نعالج غاية إعلان الأوراق القضائية ، فإننا نقصد علي وجه أكثر تحديدا غاية شكل الإعلان ذاته ، فإذا كان المقصود من إعلان الورقة القضائية باعتباره عملا إجرائيا ، وذلك إذا توافرت شروط اعتباره كذلك ، هو توصيل العلم بواقعة من الوقائع إلى علم المراد إعلانه - فإنه يقصد من شكل الإعلان القضائي توصيل العلم بهذه الواقعة في الشكل الذي يحقق ضمانات معينة يتغياها حماية لمصالح ارتآها المشرع جديرة بحماية من نوع معين . 

وعلي ذلك وكما يري بعض الفقه فإن المقصود من الشكل هو تحقيق ضمانات معينة للخصوم . هذه الضمانات قد لا تتصل اتصالا مباشرا بالغاية من ذات الإجراء ، وعلى ذلك فإن إعلان ورقة التكليف بالحضور يقصد منه دعوة الخصوم إلى الحضور في يوم معين إلى محكمة معينة وذلك بقصد سماع الحكم في دعوي معينة - والهدف من هذا الإعلان هو توصيل العلم بقيام هذه الواقعة أمام تلك المحكمة ، وهذا الهدف يتحقق الحضور ، بحضور الخصم المراد حضوره ، ومع ذلك يكون الإعلان باطلا إذا لم يوقع المحضر علي الورقة ذلك لأن حضور الخصم يحقق الغاية من الإجراء . أماعدم توقيع المحضر فيؤدي إلى تخلف شكل ضروري لتحقيق غاية معينة قصده المشرع وهي تحقق علم المراد إعلانه بقيام واقعة معينة وذلك بالشكل الرسمي الذي ينتهي إليه توقيع المحضر - تخلف التوقيع يؤدي إلى تخلف شكل قانوني لازم لتحقيق أهداف المشرع وبالتالي تكون الورقة باطلة لتخلف الشكل .

وإذا تم الإعلان علي يد محضر دون أن يشتمل علي بيان تاريخ وساعة حصوله فإنه يكون باطلا ، وذلك بسبب عدم تحقق الغاية من الشكل - هذه الغاية تكمن في ضمان حصول الإعلان في يوم وفي ساعة يجوز فيهما الإعلان ، وأيضا إذا تم الإعلان علي يد محضر دون أن يذكر فيه بالتفصيل إجراءات إتمامه ، فإنه يكون باطلا بطلانا غير قابل للنفي بسبب عدم تحقق الغاية من الشكل وهي ضمان احترام الخطوات التي قررها القانون للمحضر عند إجراء الإعلان ، ومع ذلك وفي نطاق هذا المثال فإن الغاية من الإعلان باعتباره إجراء تكون قد تحققت بتسليمه إلى من يجب تسليمه اليه. في مثل هذه الحالات يكون البطلان غير قابل للنفي . 



وفي هذا الصدد يري البعض أنه إذا كان الشكل الناقص في الإجراء هو الوسيلة الوحيدة لتحقيق الغاية منه ، فإن تخلف هذا الشكل يؤدي إلى بطلان الإجراء حتما دون حاجة إلى البحث في تحقيق الغاية أوعدم تحقيقها ، وفي هذا الصدد أيضا يكون تحليلنا السابق والذي بينا فيه أن القاعدة القانونية المحددة للشكل ، إذ تحدد هذا الشكل الضروري الواجب اتخاذ الإجراء فيه ، وترتب علي تعييب أو تخلف هذا الشكل جزاء البطلان حتما ، هذا التحليل يكون في هذا النطاق صحيحا .



وعلي ذلك فالغاية من الشكل بوجه عام ، وشكل إعلان الأوراق القضائية بوجه خاص ، هي تحقيق ضمان جوهري مقرر لمصلحة الموجه إليه الإجراء - فالغاية من الشكل هي الهدف الأساسي الذي يواجهه المشرع بهدف حماية الموجه إليه الإجراء ، بينما الغاية من الإجراء هي الهدف المرسوم لهذا الإجراء داخل النظام القانوني الذي تم تحديده من قبل المشروع ، واتخذ هذا الإجراء لإشباعه 00 ومن هنا يبين لنا أن الغاية من الشكل هي الغاية الموضوعية له ، ويقصد بذلك الغاية التي يحددها المشرع لكلا من هاتين الأداتين الإجرائيتين ومع ذلك فالبعض يري أن الغاية من الإجراء هي الغاية التي يهدف إليها مباشر الإجراء نفسه .

وفي كل الأحوال فإن البحث عن الغاية هو في حقيقة الأمر بحث عن المصلحة التي يقصد المشرع حمايتها من هذا الشكل ، وممن ثم فإن تحديد ما هي الغاية من الشكل يعتبر مسألة قانون وبالتالي لا يستطيع القاضي أن يحدد غاية من الشكل تختلف عن الغاية التي يقصدها المشرع .

----------

